
Audio Modem Communication Library in Python - adulau
https://github.com/romanz/amodem
======
roman_zeyde
Author here, thanks for posting this :)

Would be happy to answer any question.

~~~
zaarn
How reliably does this work over FM transmission or VoIP? (If it doesn't I
would guess and say that you'd have to add some mechanism to detect reliable
frequency bands like in existing modems)

~~~
roman_zeyde
Unfortunately, VoIP doesn't allow reliable OFDM communication... It's
preferable to transmit and receive the audio as-is (without any compression).

------
jaakl
Btw, is there already a handshake and data protocol for the AI calls via voice
to a business phone which happens to be received by another AI? So instead of
voice call they try to negotiate using data packets and save some time and
clarity.

~~~
viraptor
This doesn't seem very useful. If you already have some agreement between
between companies over how AIs communicate, you can create a registry for them
and skip the handshake. Use http or something.

------
yodakohl
Awesome project. I used a similar program (minimodem[1]) a while ago to
configure Wi-Fi settings via audio [2]. It's great being able to do some basic
setting without having a radio connection. Amazon used the same technique in
their Dash-Button albeit in the inaudible range [3].

[1]
[https://github.com/kamalmostafa/minimodem](https://github.com/kamalmostafa/minimodem)
[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfSHclXjobY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfSHclXjobY)
[3] [http://www.blog.jay-greco.com/wp/?p=116](http://www.blog.jay-
greco.com/wp/?p=116)

~~~
roman_zeyde
Thanks :)

------
brian-armstrong
Awesome library! I feel like sound modems don’t get enough attention and carry
some “old-tech” stigma from the dialup days, even though they’re fairly
different.

Have you tried the Google Nearby library? Do you think that sound modems still
have a place now that Bluetooth LE is more of an option?

edit: Also, do you have a browser version I can try?

~~~
roman_zeyde
Thanks a lot, I definitely agree :)

I didn't try Google Nearby, since I was developing the modem to run on a
desktop machine (but later I've created a simple Android app [1], supporting
the lowest bit-rate).

Unfortunately, I don't have a working web-based version of my modem...

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bit.zeyde.audi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bit.zeyde.audiomodem)

------
itodd
This is cool and answered a recent itch. I have a pocket operator (po-32)
which you can update to play new sounds by using a data over audio protocol.
It's really neat. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
roman_zeyde
Thanks, great to hear :)

